# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  hardwood vs pine...

## baileyboy

I like to get some opinion on hardwood vs pine. I got a 30m fence to do. It will need a small retaining wall (from one sleeper at one end to three on the other). I have been give pine and hardwood quotes. Most are saying hardwood posts, pine rail and pine palings. With regards to the retaining wall. It seems to be 50/50. 
The pine guys said pine treatment penetrates the whole timber and treatment on hardwood is only on the surface. Therefore, pine is guaranteed for 20 years. 
While the hardwood blokes said pine will rot in a few years and hardwood will last longer. 
Who is telling the truth? 
I'm in Brisbane so is humid type weather. And I don't want to be doing this in a few years time.

----------


## sol381

usually hardwood posts and pine rails and palings. you can go hardwood rails but the hardwood palings are crap. Most timber suppliers wont even stock them anymore anyway.

----------


## Bart1080

Yep, hardwood post, treated pine everywhere else.  The other alternative is color bond either the panels or simply post and rail.  
Retaining wall - each to their own.  
Built many retaining walls over the years.  I've done them out of Redgum and years later they are fine.  Concrete and they are fine.
Others have done out of treated pine and reported to be fine also....20 years down the track. (someone here on the forum in Brisbane) 
I have heard of where the pine rot out quite quickly or hardwood eaten by white ants...too many factors come into play as to the "possible" reasons why. 
Either way, I'd be getting them to line the inside with black builders plastic and make sure it is built with good drainage particularly when you start to get to 2 or more sleepers - slotted pipe covered with free draining rock (eg: scoria) covered by geotextile to stop the soil filtering through the rock and clogging it up.  I've always used the plastic with great success and serves 2 purposes - keeps the moisture off the sleepers to achieve a long lasting result and stops any soil filtering through the gaps...particularly important when behind a path as it will drive you nuts sweeping it up.

----------


## phild01

Down this way I wouldn't even consider hardwood, rot or the termites take them out. Never had an issue with H4 pine posts.
 Availability of treated hardwood up there probably the difference though.

----------


## r3nov8or

Cypress pine pickets are common in our area

----------


## Bros

> I like to get some opinion on hardwood vs pine. I got a 30m fence to do. It will need a small retaining wall (from one sleeper at one end to three on the other). .

   Hey that’s exactly like my fence partial retainer and normal fence. Mine are all treated pine been there for 28yrs the hardwood one on the other side done by the then owner is looking pretty sad.

----------


## baileyboy

> Hey thats exactly like my fence partial retainer and normal fence. Mine are all treated pine been there for 28yrs the hardwood one on the other side done by the then owner is looking pretty sad.

  Are you in Brisbane?  
When I refer to hardwood, I mean treated hardwood but have been told by the pine guys that hardwood treat doesn't penetrate so does nothing.  
It will have all the right drainage. Sound like pine is winning. I mean, I like the look of hardwood but pine is so much easier to work with.  
Also, have been told that checking in rails on hardwood is a no no. IMHO, I think not checking in looks terrible. But hey, do what's fast....

----------


## Bros

> Are you in Brisbane?

  No further north   

> When I refer to hardwood, I mean treated hardwood but have been told by the pine guys that hardwood treat doesn't penetrate so does nothing.

  I didn't know it was possible to fully treat hardwood as it is to dense   

> I mean, I like the look of hardwood but pine is so much easier to work with.

  Actually pine looks great when it has aged a bit and low maintenance.   

> Also, have been told that checking in rails on hardwood is a no no. IMHO, I think not checking in looks terrible. But hey, do what's fast....

  I never knew that for hardwood but I have checked out the rails for my fence. Make sure you get the timber as you need it as with palings if you haven't put them up soon after buying them you could have a few propeller's to deal with.
I put 3 rails as if you put 2 the palings will bow out and look ugly. My palings ae a paling then a 25mm gap then the next paling as I hate timber walls.
Pine is easier to handle not like hardwood which is heavy and full of splinters.
Make sure you follow this for the retaining wall part. http://www.ozbuildmaterials.com.au/p...o%201m0306.pdf

----------

